# Netzwerkfestplatte von außen ansteuern



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich  hab grad gelesen das Lacie so eine Festplatte anbietet mit der man auch über das Internet von außen drauf zugreifen kann.
http://www.lacie.com/de/products/product.htm?pid=11136
Das passiert über die Software HipServ.

Jetzthabe ich aber schon eine Netzwerkfestplatte. Kann ich diese den nicht auch irgendwie so umrüsten das das Funktioniert? Also auch so schön kompfortabel mit einem Webinterface.
Ein Vorteil ist vielleicht schonmal das das Netzwerk schon über eine feste IP von Dyndns.org verfügt.

Gruß


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Hi,

mir fällt spontan dazu ein selbst aufgesetzter FTP Server ein. Wenn du eine dynamische IP festgelegt hast, muss der jeweilige Rechner nur an sein und der Server ebenfalls gestartet sein. Bei FTP Servern kann man bekanntlich Benutzer einrichten, oder ihn einfach Public machen.

Dies geht z.B. über das kostenlose Programm Filezilla Server

Kommt das an deine Vorstellungen heran? Wäre auf jeden Fall in der Anschaffung viel günstiger (mal von den Stromkosten abgesehen, den der jeweilige Host Rechner verbrauchen würde, da dieser dann immer an sein müsste)

Marcel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. November 2008)

Hi,
ja und nein. Im Grunde würde das ja schon reichen, zumindestens für meine Ansprüche.
Aber es geht eigentlichum  das Netzwerk von meinemVater. Es wäre halt für Ihn super wenn er eben möglichst unkompliziert von z.B. Spanien aus auf  seine Festplatte zugreifen könnte.
Das heißt alsod as beste wäre wenn er einfach mittelsdemBrowser auf ein Webinterface zugreifen könntewelches einfach seine Daten darstellt. Dasist bei Lacie echt einfach gehalten.
Ein FTP-Programm wie Filezilla hat schon wieder echt viele Unsicherheitsfaktoren bzw. eine Komplexität.
Ich will halt vermeiden das er sichnur wegen dieser "Spielerei", aber sinnvoll ist sie trotzdem , sich die neue Plattevon lacie kauft obwohl er sich erst eine gekauft hat.

Gruß


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Theoretisch sollte es möglich sein, diesen Server so zu erweitern, dass man eine HTML Seite integrieren kann. So hätte dein Vater auch eine einfach zu bedienende Oberfläche. 

Einfach, praktisch, günstig


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. November 2008)

Hi,
aber da müßte da dann doch schon ein  Apache oder so laufen? Mit Fillezilla wird das wohl nicht funktionieren.
Die nächste Frage wäre dann noch wie ich den den Serverdannzumaufen bekomme den die Netzwerkfestplatte hat dochkein Betriebssystem aufdem der Server dann läuft. Oder mache ich da einen Gedankenfehler?


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Wie genau eine Netzwerkfestplatte funktioniert, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber wegen der Oberfläche: 

Ich dachte da ein eine Index.htm, die erstellt wird, der man die gewünschten Dinge zuweist. Dann könnte man einen Link direkt zur htm Datei verknüpfen (z.B. "IP"/index.htm). So oder ähnlich sollte man es machen können...


----------

